# When's everyone gonna plant their garden?



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

@ rootsy 

We plant 4 rows, this year .... normally have no problem growing things. but last year was a wierd one, I also had tomato Worms that I never had before.

We moved the garden over to the other side, ( closer to the water also!) And hope that we can start fresh here. 
gto the jalepeno peppers in, watermelon, and salad ( plants) and startet the Garliq and Onions , and seeded the Corn.

This weekend gonna go and get the rest put in.....


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

outdoor junkie said:


> I tried corn last year, as I am new to this I didn't know when to pick it, and it all went bad.:sad:


20 days give or take after the corn silks... Some genotypes have a short harvest window and others have a week or two before they turn to starch.

Once the silk dries after turning brown you're getting close. You'll be able to feel the cob fill inside the husk (the husk will become tight).


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

or you can send in Kids make them do the *taste* test !! hahahaha


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Rootsy said:


> 20 days give or take after the corn silks... Some genotypes have a short harvest window and others have a week or two before they turn to starch.
> 
> Once the silk dries after turning brown you're getting close. You'll be able to feel the cob fill inside the husk (the husk will become tight).


Thank you, I had no idea.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

My answer was going to be this weekend, but looking at the global warming issue and the threat of snow in the UP, I question if that is a good idea. I already lost a couple container plants to the warming.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

I lost track how many seeds Ive planted so far, so far the lettuces are about 7 inches tall, beans about 10", tomatoes about 12" and peppers about 3 ", water melon and zuckes about 12".


----------

